# Def Leppard Belfast 2/12/18



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Guys,

Went to see Def Leppard at the SSE Arena in Belfast last night. Absolutely fantastic concert. The guy were on excellent form, and an obvious cheer when Vivian Campbell (from Belfast) was introduced as the newest member of the band.

Anyone else going?

Cheers

Cooks































Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Haven't seen them since the Sheffield show back in the day but first saw them when Pete Willis was still in the band.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

You're showing your age now. :lol:

I wonder how many sets of false teeth they find each night?


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Jeez I saw them in The Penthouse Sheffield before they had a record deal.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

muzzer said:


> Haven't seen them since the Sheffield show back in the day but first saw them when Pete Willis was still in the band.


Was that at Don Valley Stadium ? I saw them there. Now looking where I can see them - thanks OP for the heads up


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

RaceGlazer said:


> Was that at Don Valley Stadium ? I saw them there. Now looking where I can see them - thanks OP for the heads up


Yes it was and they are headlining Friday at Download this year apparently. Sadly i will still be on holiday in Spain when they play.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Kerr said:


> You're showing your age now.
> 
> I wonder how many sets of false teeth they find each night?


Now that's just nasty lol. I put mine in my pocket though, just for safe keeping.

In all seriousness, the demographic was a lot younger than I'd have imagined.

Really great night.

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

We are going the 15th of this month to Liverpool Arena to see them.
Looking forward to see them again!


----------



## Nozza (Mar 1, 2006)

seeing them on Thursday at the O2 arena in London, last of the big bands who I want to see since I was young.


----------

